# How competitive are you??



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not, haha.

Well I guess that's not entirely true. I'm really competitive against myself. I always want to best my last try. And I do like to race, and I usually win, but that could very possibly be because my horse is in shape and my friend's horses usually aren't, lol.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

lol Yeah I suppose I have changed though from beating myself up about not being as good as I was before to trying to see the improvement in little bits instead of disappointment all over if that makes sense lol


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm actually not that competitive of a person but used to get kind of competitive showing! Now that the vast majority of what I show is super green, my only hope usually is to get in the ring, mostly get over the fences , and let it be a good experience for the horse. There's so much less pressure when you aren't in it for the ribbons! (although, ribbons are nice...)


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Um...I'd have to say that it depends on what day it is. I'm a very competitive person in general, but when it comes to horses I've had so many bad show days that I don't break down if I don't win anymore. I am however, really trying hard to do my best more now than I was before. I'm beginning to really improve, too.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm a pretty competitive person, and Cheyenne is even more so competitive than me. She hates losing.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I love good healthy competition  I will try as hard as I know my horse and I can to win. I won't push my horse, though, if I know he's not up to it, even if it's against a competitor I know he could take...


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I am SO not competitive. I've never had a show quality horse, so I've never done that. However, husband, daughters and I used to go to playdays at our little local arena. Husband and daughters were pretty competitive, but when it came to be my turn - I just kind of plunked around. I was happy with a nice trot or slow canter around the barrels. My mare - not so much. Right after I got her I discovered she loved to run barrels, and I just hung on for dear life - never touched the reins - and prayed no one opened the gate until she came to a stop at the end of the run. (shouldn't have worried about that too much - the one time they opened the gate too soon all she did was head for the trailer). I enjoyed the pole bending and keyhole racing - at a slow speed. It was just something fun to do with my horse. She was never afraid of anything that took place in an arena or on a trail (that was not on a paved road or went under a bridge.) I hope my new mare is as good as my old mare.:wink:


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not very competitive... I joke about it, but not really. I only show locally, and I know full well that most the people I'm showing against have many more years of experience than I do, and in some cases, a few of them have even gone to State. I'm only showing Magic and Tanner now -- neither of them were ever Western Pleasure horses -- they've always been barrel racers and worked cattle on a farm. I don't intend to make them into Western Pleasure horses, either, I just show them in it to keep them from walking into an arena and expecting to run-run-run! I also know that the previous owners hadn't ridden them for nearly five years, and I have never run barrels in my life before I started experimenting on Magic. So we're far from the most experienced team out there.
But even a run that's a second better than the last makes me smile -- my biggest achievement is when both Tanner and Magic ran 25 seconds yesterday, and I learned how to use barrel racing reins to help Tanner make her turns quicker (I'd always used split reins, since that's what I'd been taught on when I first learned to ride). 
So maybe I'm a little competitive against myself.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

I'm very competitive! Not to the point where I don't have fun or where I push my horse too hard, but I ride to win. If I don't, it's not a big deal, but you can bet I'll be training my butt off until the next show! I love hearing people praise my riding; i live off that! If someone in the arena is riding better than me, I push push push myself to be better than them. I have really stressed my muscles out at times. I guess I am a little too competitive sometimes, but I always have fun!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Not really at all... I don't care what ribbons I get. I mean of course it's fun to get ribbons, but I've been known to be unhappy with a bunch of blues and pleased as can be at no ribbons at all, it just depends on how I feel we did. I'd rather have a great ride and no ribbon then a crappy ride and get the blue


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I totally agree with the above post. It's fun to win, but it's not what I strive for. As long as the horse I ride performs to the best of their ability/training and so do I, I am totally happy.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

When is started showing dressage on my little thoroughbred horse at training level i never did well at all! but the first time i lost i started to cry, cuz i was little and was so sure i was going to win on my little horsey. well, i went back to the barn (at the show) where everybody from the barn that i board at was (they were in the show too) pretty much all of them were adults. i was crying and when i got my test back the judge did not say nice things :wink: but everybody at the barn told me stories of how they fell off in the ring or something sppooked their horse, and in ten minutes i was laughing and smiling with them. i felt on top of the world because they were all so caring and nice. i felt great. but there was this one girl at the barn a yr or two older and whenever someone asked us what levels we were doing she would go: " I'M doing FIRST level, and SHE is doing TRAINING. that made me feel bad,and she always won all her classes. but my horse was never fazed by winining or losing, being called pretty or ugly. he just took care of me no matter what, and you know what? the next year we were at first level, against her and we came first every time. i never said anything to her about me inning, i just took the ribbon and put it away, i didnt care if i won, no matter what pllace i got all the people at the barn would make me smile, and a red ribbon never made me feel better, it was my horse and the people around me that made the show worth going to. the last show i went to with my horse i got disquelified, that same girl was smirking outside the ring, but when i rode out and started laughing and joking and patting my horse, haha the look on her face was wayyyyyyy better then any championship. :wink: sorry it was so long, haha i had the erge to share that


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

riccil0ve said:


> I'm not, haha.
> 
> Well I guess that's not entirely true. I'm really competitive against myself. I always want to best my last try. *And I do like to race, and I usually win, but that could very possibly be because my horse is in shape and my* *friend's horses usually aren't, lol*.


EXACTLYsame with me!! and my horse is arab and theirs are QHs!!!! lol I LOVE MY ARAB/WELSH!


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Not at all. I like personal improvement and nothing more.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I can be competitive. It really depends on the day/show I guess. I mean, I love to win, but thats not why I ride. I do like to show some people up, and have people clap for me, ect. But, what really matters to me is having fun!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm SLIGHTLY competitive. I wouldn't compete if I wasn't there to be competitive. I just have to remember it's supposed to be fun and winning isn't everything :3.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am not that competitive but maybe in a few years when my mare gets better I will be. I just enjoy showing her right now.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm very competitive, but I'm always having fun and making sure Chinga *or whatever horse I'm riding* is aswell!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm fairly competitive but in my own way. I strive to have a better ride each ride and I am extremely self-critical. I have only done a few shows, I just want a better score each time than my last although ribbons are nice.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah I am very critical of myself as well.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

hahaha im a competitive as it gets!!!the problem is my tn walker horse is too!!!she is best at speed racking and she just hates it when a horse can rack faster than she does so she racks so fast she starts to get bumpy.but the only problem with that is after she wants to beat all the horses that are in front of her whether she's in the ring or not.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Veryy competitive. Especially when its EnglishxWestern comps. And my very competitive thoroughbred to pair up with. But then I sit back and reflect on everything and try to focus on having fun and keeping the horse in healthy condition because hes also my best friend!


----------



## moondance (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not a competitive person at all. I just want to be the best rider I can be.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

mom2pride said:


> I love good healthy competition  I will try as hard as I know my horse and I can to win.


I agree, I mean who doens't like to win? Though I will say my girl is more competitive than me, which probably brings it out in me when we're riding.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm a _very_ competitive person. I also wouldn't show if I didn't think me and my horse were up to par, however. I like to win, that's why showing is fun for me.

If I don't do as well as I could have, I go home and work on what needs to be improved before my next show. Shows help me figure out what exactly needs work.


----------

